# Not seeing original after editing with PS



## tape

I uploaded a number of background images to my LR CC, I then edited one using PS.  I added another picture to the background and saved but then I would only see the added picture when I open LR CC and choose the background images folder.  There was a little "2" in the corner and when I clicked on the image, both the original AND the edited copy would show at the bottom of the window. Although upsetting, I could live with this, much like the virtual copies in LR Classic. I then tried the same thing on another background image with the hopes of seeing exactly where the image was saved to.  I chose another background, edited in PS, placed a picture on top and saved.  This time, when I looked at my LR CC, I see the original background image AND the edited image next to each other,  The MOST confusing thing was the very first background image I edited was now gone, but my 2nd edited image now had a "4"  in the corner and when I clicked on it, not only this my 2nd original background show in the bottom part of the window along with the newly edited picture, but so did my original edited pictures.  Is there any way to set my folders back to their unedited state?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi tape. That's LR automatically stacking them. If you don't like it, you can right-click on the stack and choose Ungroup Stack to show them as separate photos.


----------

